# Aircraft Lighting Help



## gyrodeputy (Nov 17, 2016)

I am trying to find a search light that can be mounted on an aircraft for search and rescue operations.

The Specralabs Nightsuns are horrifically expensive and are only available in 28 volt.

If anybody has any ideas of 12 volt pan and tilt (not necessary zoom) that I could research I would greatly appreciate some support.

Stay safe!

Heath


----------

